
Carbon dioxide captured from air can be directly converted into methanol fuel - rmason
http://phys.org/news/2016-01-carbon-dioxide-captured-air-methanol.html
======
derefr
Instead of concentrating CO2 from the air to use, I imagine you could even
more easily use the (pre-concentrated) CO2 released as a waste-product from an
organic oxidation process, no? Throw decaying matter into your bioreactor, get
ethanol out one end, methanol out the other.

~~~
JoachimS
Yes, good thinking.

------
JoachimS
What is the energy cost of driving the process?

~~~
SixSigma
I don't know but the catalyst Ruthenium is exceedingly rare, only the 74th
most abundant element in Earth's crust. It usually occurs as a minor component
of platinum ores; annual production is about 20 tonnes.

You can make urine into fuel with platinum and not create CO2 in the first
place.

[http://www.technocrazed.com/scientists-make-urine-powered-
fu...](http://www.technocrazed.com/scientists-make-urine-powered-fuel-cells-
to-drive-cars)

